# WTF is credits..?



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

So i just joined this site and i was looking at my side bar
and it says i have -10.00 credits?? And it has banking and donate 
at the bottom of it. 
Anyone care to explain..?


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Basically it's based on how much you post. You earn credits for posting or if someone "donates" some to you. For a better idea, use the search function.


----------

